# Official Control Tech Team Issue thread



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Since these bikes are so popular with the VRC crowd and since I just restored one to near original, I figured it deserved it's own thread.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Post Up!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

You realise this thread is useless...

without pics!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We're on the edge of our seats.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Here fishy fish.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Mods, make this a sticky!

Grumps


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Some pictures-
1997 single speed
1997 8spd
1997 project nearing completion
more pictures to follow

project bike has following components:
NOS Cook Bros Racing F- series cranks
NOS Cook Bros Racing chainrings
NOS Cook Bros Racing skewers
NOS Judy DHO triple clamp fork
NOS M739 front/rear derailleurs
NOS ControlTech V-brakes rear
NOS M739 shifter/brake controls
NOS DKG Seat Clamp
NOS Tioga 286 bar/stem combo
Hope Mini Hydraulic front disc or Hayes Hydraulic front
NOS ControlTech seatpost
Mid 90's Smoke Dart Tires
Chris King Hubs
Mavic 517 wheels/ front disc specific


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool, I like the cable stops for the front derailleur, nice little touch.

Nice spec list on the project bike, looking forward to seeing that one progressed.

I have to say, for all your manic preaching like a religious zealot worshipping at the altar of high pivot URTs like some crazy person... you've inspired me. I'm gettin' me a high pivot URT to try them out for myself. It's been a loooong time since I rode a URT and that was a Y-bike. I hated it. But for the sake of a project to keep me off the streets and use up some parts I have laying around, I'm going to try a high pivot URT and see what it's all about. Seriously. I'm not taking the p*ss here. I'm doing it. More about which in... ooh, about a fortnight or so. :thumbsup:

Grumps


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Love the CNC work on the bike. 

How is your SS set up? Tensioner? Magic gear? or ENO?

I've got a Ibis Szazbo set up SS with ENO. Has a Girvin on the front similar to one of your pics on another thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

NOS project bike could end up pretty cool.

Judy DHO fork has canti mounts ya? No dual CT brakes?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

MTB Pharm said:


> Love the CNC work on the bike.
> How is your SS set up? Tensioner? Magic gear? or ENO?
> I've got a Ibis Szazbo set up SS with ENO. Has a Girvin on the front similar to one of your pics on another thread.


I'm using a Paul WORD hub, standard BB. Since the Pivot is above the BB, the chain length never changes. No need for a tensioner or other device. Makes for super simple SS.



Rumpfy said:


> NOS project bike could end up pretty cool.
> 
> Judy DHO fork has canti mounts ya? No dual CT brakes?


The fork does have canti mounts and I'm thinking of mounting the front CT brakes as well for continuity or quick replacement of the rears if they break on the trail. Never had one break though.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I have to say, for all your manic preaching like a religious zealot worshipping at the altar of high pivot URTs like some crazy person... you've inspired me. I'm gettin' me a high pivot URT to try them out for myself. It's been a loooong time since I rode a URT and that was a Y-bike. I hated it. But for the sake of a project to keep me off the streets and use up some parts I have laying around, I'm going to try a high pivot URT and see what it's all about. Seriously. I'm not taking the p*ss here. I'm doing it. More about which in... ooh, about a fortnight or so. :thumbsup:
> Grumps


I listened to all of the issues regarding the issues with the URT bikes but honestly, I haven't had any of the described issues. I don't have pedal bob and the bike climbs effortlessly. It does unload the rear when going down really steep hills- just like a hard tail. The easy way around that is to put your ass way back over the tire if needed and then it's staight down the hill. I also like the fact that the high BB makes the chances of pedal strikes very unlikely. The modern FS bikes have such a low BB that it makes pedal strikes common enough that I don't feel comfortable riding them.

Grumps- if you want to build one of these, I have an extra frameset...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I also have to give credit to GOB for giving me the idea of using Tioga stuff.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> I'm using a Paul WORD hub, standard BB. Since the Pivot is above the BB, the chain length never changes. No need for a tensioner or other device. Makes for super simple SS.


Unless I'm missing something, you are still going to need a tensioner. True that the chain length won't change as the suspension works through the travel but you will still need to be able to set the tension. You might get lucky and find a magic combo (a chain ring and cog combination that works without a tensioner). A half link can help fine-tune the tension too. If you haven't bought the Paul hub, consider the WI Eno.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Boy named SSue said:


> Unless I'm missing something, you are still going to need a tensioner. True that the chain length won't change as the suspension works through the travel but you will still need to be able to set the tension. You might get lucky and find a magic combo (a chain ring and cog combination that works without a tensioner). A half link can help fine-tune the tension too. If you haven't bought the Paul hub, consider the WI Eno.


Don't know what to tell you- I don't use a tensioner or a half link. It's a 32/16 and I use a standard chain. It's my everyday rider/racer.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the passion Zygoteck has for Control Tech's 
I got nuthin. 
Well a few stems, a post and a fork. But that is all. 

Control Tech was located about two blocks from my office before they went belly up. Pretty sure bike stuff was just small cheese for them and their bread and butter came frome the aviation industry.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh man, I wish my bikes climbed effortlessly


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

zygote2k said:


> Don't know what to tell you- I don't use a tensioner or a half link. It's a 32/16 and I use a standard chain. It's my everyday rider/racer.


As Boy named SSue said, "You might get lucky and find a magic combo." Looks like you got lucky and found a magic combo! :thumbsup: Fun looking bike btw. As a CNC machinist, I love the details.

How do you like the 32/16 gearing for climbing?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> I listened to all of the issues regarding the issues with the URT bikes but honestly, I haven't had any of the described issues.


That's good to know. I don't think you've mentioned before that you love the way they ride. I'm looking forward to the experience for myself and reporting back on the good and not-so-good aspects of high pivot URTs. Most of all, I'm bored and need a new project.



zygote2k said:


> Grumps- if you want to build one of these, I have an extra frameset...


Thanks, that's very generous of you to offer given you're on a mission to own every one in existence.  Seriously though, I have already sourced something local, not a Control Tech however. Again, give me some time for it to land on the doorstep and then to assess it and sort out some parts.

Anyway, sorry for the hi-jack, please post some more pics of the CTs to make up for it.

Grumps


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

bucktruck said:


> As Boy named SSue said, "You might get lucky and find a magic combo." Looks like you got lucky and found a magic combo! :thumbsup: Fun looking bike btw. As a CNC machinist, I love the details.
> 
> How do you like the 32/16 gearing for climbing?


The 32/16 is great for pavement hill climbs but seriously sucks on some of the big dirt hills. There have been many instances where it's easier to carry the bike up the hill.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

I had a Schwinn version of that bike. It rode really nice. I also had a Klein mantra that I also believe was a high pivot URT. 

My only problem with the design was that I could never get the right size for me. I allways ended up with 19" frames and I needed a 21". 

Very fun bikes, I would ride one again. 

Bill


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the cnc work on it too...as an engineer I always like to look at craftsmanship.....but also the design...and to me, weather it works or not, I cannot understand the placement of a shock near the rear wheel...it is also placed upside down (so water/debris fall into the sealing area instead of away)...its just a bad place for things...most modernday designers gave up worrying about such things long ago...I think new designs have soo many nooks and crannys that they are made for a very short lifespan....hail to the VRC bikes...at least they last!

Ztgote2K....so how long have you been runnin' these things? hvae any issues with that rear shock and sealing/wiper seal...we have alot of clay in Ohio and It would just scare me to have that shock back there like that (without protection).


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been riding the CT's for 2 years now. Both of the riders have Alps 5r shocks and as far as I can tell, both are in excellent condition and the seals have held with no issue. I put 250# of air into them no problem. They have shock boots but I took them off because they get caked in stuff and are more difficult to clean.
I ride them in mud sometimes but try to stay out of it as much as possible.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

thats cool...some seals last a very long time...application over theory!.....I tend to only ride when its dry (road rides when its wet)...been at it too long for muddy daze....only if I'm far away and its the only time to ride, then its all in.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd like to see some hardtail or bmx frames please.
Too much FS coverage!


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I had a Control Tech-built Ibis Szazbo for a couple of years. I really liked the way it rode and especially the way it fit. I'm 6 foot and had a large frame. As far as URT designs go, Sweet-spot rode way better than a Trek Y-bike or a Klein Mantra (had both for a while also). I ended up selling the frame on eBay to a guy in Italy, because all other things considered, I still preferred a modern (non-URT) suspension design. But the Szazbo was a lot of fun.

The design has a lot of appealing aspects to it. The single pivot is huge and I doubt it would wear out in a normal bike's lifetime. The frame structure, because the front and rear triangles meet in a single point and don't overlap, uses a minimal amount of tubing. I never did it, but that bike could've been easily broken down and stuffed in a 26x26x10 suitcase for air travel.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Shayne said:


> I'd like to see some hardtail or bmx frames please.
> Too much FS coverage!


I agree. If you can find one of either, post them up!
I have seen one CT hardtail frame and 2 of the BMX frames.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tomac raced a CT hardtail. Black.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I thought it was built by doug bradbury?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

mik_git said:


> I thought it was built by doug bradbury?


the Homegrown FS and the Szazbo FS bikes were all built by CT.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> the Homegrown FS and the Szazbo FS bikes were all built by CT.


According to John Castellano the inventor of Sweetspot, the Szazbo was fabricated by Control Tech its first year and Kinesis after that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mik_git said:


> I thought it was built by doug bradbury?


i remember MOuntain Bike writting about it as CT built. Later i saw a test for a CT hardtail, all polished.. but the same construction details as the tomac bike.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

And I thought no one knew these bikes existed. I still have my hard-tail that I bought directly from them back around 97. Bought it direct, mainly because of that article in MTBR. It's now a frame collecting dust in the attic. I tried selling the whole bike once, but not only does it have craptacular resale value - it has no value since no one knows what it is, lol! I figure it means more to me then someone who'll buy it just looking for a good deal - once I have a garage, it'll get hung up there.

Here's some pics of it's lasts build. I don't think any other pics exist on the interwebs of this mythological beast 

























One of the nicest chainstay bridges I've seen. And yes, that's a built in anti-chainsuck device:
















And matching Control Tech Team Issue stem. Had the seatpost too, but it seized into the frame and had to be torched out:


----------



## brianrey (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the cnc work but as an engineer i like to see the craftman ship. That is something really important for me. Design is something which also hold a lot of importance.
_______________________
buy crowd control barriers


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i remember MOuntain Bike writting about it as CT built. Later i saw a test for a CT hardtail, all polished.. but the same construction details as the tomac bike.


Well there you go, just goes to show what you shouldnt assume...
the FS bike with the shock under the down tube, that was doug bradbury yeah?

Had assumed that since there was a like form ages ago, then the bickshot 00 was DB, all the cnc yokes and stuff, wrongly assumed that the experimental ht was a DB bike...


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

wuzilla said:


> And I thought no one knew these bikes existed. I still have my hard-tail that I bought directly from them back around 97. Bought it direct, mainly because of that article in MTBR. It's now a frame collecting dust in the attic. I tried selling the whole bike once, but not only does it have craptacular resale value - it has no value since no one knows what it is, lol! I figure it means more to me then someone who'll buy it just looking for a good deal - once I have a garage, it'll get hung up there.
> 
> Here's some pics of it's lasts build. I don't think any other pics exist on the interwebs of this mythological beast


Nice! Shame that it doesn't have much resale value. I would bling the s#!t out of that bike just to spite the cheapskate haters.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Groundoggy said:


> Nice! Shame that it doesn't have much resale value. I would bling the s#!t out of that bike just to spite the cheapskate haters.


I actually own this bike now and have done exactly that-
HED Aero wheels with Bubba Hubs, XTR Vbrakes and levers, CT post, stem, bar, Kooka Aztec crank, Psylo fork, Ringle skewers, CHris King headset- all set up as Single-speed. 
I'll post some pics once the computer issue is solved.
I guarantee you'll like it.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

zygote2k said:


> I actually own this bike now and have done exactly that-
> HED Aero wheels with Bubba Hubs, XTR Vbrakes and levers, CT post, stem, bar, Kooka Aztec crank, Psylo fork, Ringle skewers, CHris King headset- all set up as Single-speed.
> I'll post some pics once the computer issue is solved.
> I guarantee you'll like it.


I should have known you would have been all over that. Well done and I look forward to pics!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I finally finished it. Hopefully I can get it to a museum somewhere....
All period correct.
Final build specs:
1997 Judy DHO 20mm w/QR adapters
Fox Alps 5r 
XT controls, XT ders.,XT brakes, PD M636 pedals
CBR E-type crankset, CBR skewers
Chris King headset and hubset
CT bar, stem, post, bar ends
DKG binder
Selle saddle
Bontrager Clyde rims
New pivot bushings, all correct bolts.
90% of the parts are NOS including the fork. Bike is super clean and shiny, no chips, dents, cracks and in nearly new showroom condition.
I learned much about building and restoring bikes on this project as well as learning the tricks of the trade in the VRC parts market.
I'm sure I lost my ass in prices but I have a super cool and super rare bike with interesting history to show for it.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Is this a rider? 
Cool base, but kind of an odd mix- DH fork converted to QR, DH fork with long stem and short barends. (Of course, to each his own, if this is how you like it, then more power to you.)
Why did you convert to QR?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Never been ridden.
Here's one of the main problems with this bike- there are absolutely no pictures of these in action or advertisements so I had to use my imagination. I had heard that someone rode one as a downhill bike too.
I have a brand new RockShox 20mm disc wheel and matching caliper but there's no rear disc tab but I thought it would look weird with the 2 different systems.
I'm kinda at a loss for a direction with this bike.
Any and all help would be appreciated.
The bar ends are kinda lame too.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's the other version-
20mm RockShox disc hub on Mavic 217 with RockShox disc brake.
Tioga 286 downhill bar and stem.
Could this be a theoretically correct combination? I know the extreme amount of spacers is lame but I can't bring myself to cut the uncut steerer tube. Maybe I should just commit to it...







The rotor bolts are too big for the space provided for clearance, so I need to cut down some existing bolts or there were some special bolts used that I can't track down. The tops need to be less than 1.5mm tall.







The brakes are really close to not fitting. Does anyone have experience with these?







Running the Mavic and RS hub means that I now have to find another Mavic 217 for the rear and I already have the correct White Industries matching hub.


----------



## askania (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Control tech team!

I bought this frame 1 week ago mainly because of its beauty.
It is in LN condition (previous owner kept it without riding)
Now i dont know what to do with it...Start a retro project? or keep it as antique object?
I paid 400 dollars for it (is it fair price or i am stupid shopoholic?).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

askania said:


> Hello Control tech team!
> 
> I bought this frame 1 week ago mainly because of its beauty.
> It is in LN condition (previous owner kept it without riding)
> ...


Is it your size? If it is... build and ride it. Build w/ black parts and it will be even more beautifull.


----------



## askania (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope it is my size (Iam 188 cm.)
The top tube - 56.5cm, seat tube - 48cm
To start project i already have vintage titanium DEAN handlebar and new pink straitline stem))
IMHO the main problem is to find good fork for it.
I was thinking about making a singlespeed from it.
Waiting for your ideas and advices


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

askania said:


> I hope it is my size (Iam 188 cm.)
> The top tube - 56.5cm, seat tube - 48cm
> To start project i already have vintage titanium DEAN handlebar and new pink straitline stem))
> IMHO the main problem is to find good fork for it.
> ...


it will fit w/ a long stem, 135mm and a 23 in flat bar + bar ends.. typical 90s mtb geometry. I wouldn't make it a singlespeed.. make it a 3x8 or 2x8 and get a marzocchi Z2 or atom bomb.


----------



## askania (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for your idea with marzocchi (i was thinking about manitou answer 4).
What do you think about 2x8, shimano (what type, i am noob in this sphere)? I would like this bike to be expensive and elegant (top of the line componetns (made in usa, europe, japan)) if we were in the 90s, but cheap (price of the vintage parts) cause we are in 2015. Cause it is my lifestyle, not to buy anything new, but to look for the best in the past.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd keep it with all CT parts- bar, stem, seatpost, seat clamp, wheel skewers, V-brakes or Maguras depending on whether or not it has the larger brake hose cable guides. The best foork for it would be the Lawwill Leader 3, also made by Controltech. Use and SDG seat, Cokk Bros E-type cranks, and Chris King wheels and hubset. Bike was made for 3x8 set-up, why not keep it as it was designed? 
These are all Team Issue bikes and were used to show off all of the parts that CT made.
If you can find the ultra-rare CT hubs, that would be a bonus....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Cook crankset .. which one: the E crankset, right? It costs an arm and a leg and gives nothing better over shimano or a race face. I like the idea of the lawill leader but it's alightly difficult to find and the bombers plus aluminum frame make a nice match and period correct. Chris King wheelset is way expensive and says nothing about the era: king hubs are the same at 97 and 2015. NO bike was made for 3x8.. it was made to be geared and that's all.. Could be shimano xtr m950/1 or a Ritchey 2x9..


zygote2k said:


> I'd keep it with all CT parts- bar, stem, seatpost, seat clamp, wheel skewers, V-brakes or Maguras depending on whether or not it has the larger brake hose cable guides. The best foork for it would be the Lawwill Leader 3, also made by Controltech. Use and SDG seat, Cokk Bros E-type cranks, and Chris King wheels and hubset. Bike was made for 3x8 set-up, why not keep it as it was designed?
> These are all Team Issue bikes and were used to show off all of the parts that CT made.
> If you can find the ultra-rare CT hubs, that would be a bonus....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Btw.. it's one size small for you.. but it's ridable plus smallish bikes are fun.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

E-type cranks are so much nicer all around than a Shimano or Raceface, but I guess that's just an opinion. You can get them for $75-$150 on the bay, FB, or from people here.
My point of any CT build is that the bikes are so obscure, why not bling 'em out with factory parts even if it takes you 6 months to find all the parts? 
Better yet, send that silver frame to me and I'll build it into a monster.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what the red one posted earlier turned into.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

The current lineup.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's the NOS frame.








Here's the almost all NOS FS nearing completion. CT brakes, skewers, post, bar, stem, fork. Bontrager Clydes with Nuke-Proof Ti hubs and Smoke/Dart blackwalls.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> View attachment 966264
> 
> 
> This is what the red one posted earlier turned into.


I would do everything in yellow, black and blue around the red frame: Blue forks, yellow crank, saddle and stem. Just a thought...


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

great suggestion, but I'll stick with the red, black, and silver. Where were you when I needed ideas on how to build a cool bike?


----------

